# Dogs destroyed after death of baby in Pontyberem



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

BBC News - Dogs destroyed after Eliza-Mae Mullane death

 is the only words I have for this at the moment.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

very sad situation all round.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Very sad for everyone involved :sad:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't understand why both the dogs were destroyed , none of it makes sense to me


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I don't understand why both the dogs were destroyed , none of it makes sense to me


Dyfed Powys Police say a the details concerning the baby's death have now been passed to the Carmarthenshire Coroner.

Still no news released as to details of how it happened or confirmation it was the dog/s so guess will have to wait the coroners report.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dyfed Powys Police say a the details concerning the baby's death have now been passed to the Carmarthenshire Coroner.
> 
> Still no news released as to details of how it happened or confirmation it was the dog/s so guess will have to wait the coroners report.


I wonder how long that takes?  I've had a few comments towards Blade since the news this will only make speculation worse.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I wonder how long that takes?  I've had a few comments towards Blade since the news this will only make speculation worse.


I have too, especially with Kobi actually being a Malamute and Nan Looking like a slimmer lighter boned version of a Mal, not that it makes a difference most people think they are the same thing anyway.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

So now a collie mix was involved too? Two dogs put down because the owners couldn't use common sense


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I have too, especially with Kobi actually being a Malamute and Nan Looking like a slimmer lighter boned version of a Mal, not that it makes a difference most people think they are the same thing anyway.


A lot of the newspapers said " A husky type dog, Alaskan Malamute" so tarred all similar looking dogs with the same brush so to speak. I've had a few people say " Isn't that the same dog as killed the baby" .. " Isn't that one of those dangerous dogs" ..... 

I think it will take years to be licked to death


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Soon people will be crossing the street to avoid any dog. Its wrong cause any dog can bite, there shouldn't be any breed stigma attached. A golden retriever can be aggressive if not brought up properly or feels threatened enough.


----------



## janjim3 (Jan 14, 2012)

I wonder if these ignorant individuals who 'tar' all dogs of the same highly questionable 'dangerous breed tag' with the same brush also cross the road if a human being is coming towards them - after all, **** sapiens maim and kill every single day. Will common sense ever prevail??? After having said that, it is indeed a real tragedy that the death of this little baby has occurred together with the resultant aftermath with the dogs. Hindsight is a wonderful thing - however, forethought is far more valuable.


----------

